# Bird suet



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We love watching birds and there's all manner of feeders directly outside the two main windows at the Goober mansion. We go through a lot of suet for the woodpeckers and chickadees for crying out loud. And geeze, suet can be spendy, difficult to find here in Hooterville. So I'm making some from scratch and for the first time. Gawd, this oughtta be good.

I used beef fat, but any fat should work; pork, or fat from any wild game.

> Grind about 6 lbs of freezer-burnt beef scraps thru a 1/4" plate into a large pot. 
> Cook the fat for 4 hours in a 250° oven. 
> Strain the hot oil into another container.
> Stir in 2 jars of crunchy peanut butter that have been in your basement for 7 years.
> Blend in 3 or 4 cups of your favorite bird seed.
> Pour into cake pans 1" to 1 1/2" thick.
> Refrigerate or freeze.


Optional - dog food:

There's meat in those beef cracklins left over from rendering the beef scraps and they taste like hamburger from your favorite fast food joint. Hey, I ate all I could and the dog gets the rest. :grin:
> Squeeze any residual oil from the cracklings. 
> Rinse 5 or 6 cups of cracklings off in hot water and drain.
> Mix 1 1/2 cups of hot water and 1 1/2 cups of yellow corn meal into the cracklins.
> Spread the mix out in a cake pan and bake, uncovered, in a 350° oven for an hour or so.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I may have to break out the crackers! :mrgreen:

.


----------

